
Ask HN: Should I market my consulting work as my name or a brand/business name? - notdan
I&#x27;m starting to do some consulting targeting businesses with $10 million+ revenue for $15k+ engagements. Do you think it makes more sense to market myself as my name (e.g., johndoe.com) or a brand name (e.g., superconsulting.com)?
======
sigmaprimus
Sounds like something a consultant could help you with better than I, but I'm
always a fan of incorporating a new company name/brand as its much easier to
sell your business and brand regardless of the product/services you deal in,
if you decdie to do something else or retire.

------
PaulHoule
Brand Name. If you want to look like a schmuck on LinkedIn, name yourself
"John Doe Consulting", "John Doe Inc."

